# Did anyone have spouse reluctant to spend the $$?



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

If so, how did you convince him/her to spend money from a breeder. 

We were planning on doing the rescue and still might.

I'm just getting nervous because it's a shot in the dark. Here I'm reading up on all the health testing and only look at breeder websites if they health test. have AKC not the others, etc....

and then I'm going to probably get a dog that has none of that....

So now I'm starting to lean back towards breeders but still try to get an older puppy if possible. 

Thanks so much! 

I'm definitely getting Hav-a-fever.

Trish


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hmm..

Initially, when I told first told my husband I wanted a puppy, he was against it, because we have 7 kids! I have 3 from a previous marriage and he has 4! He said "we already have too many mouths to feed!" lol, but I stuck to my guns and kept *nagging* him from one until he agreed.

Well.......then I started researching breeds! I really had no clue what kind of dog to get, but I knew I wanted a small dog that I could take to work with me a few days a week and that didn't shed. I slowly started ruling out breeds and ended up falling in love with the Havanese breed the more I researched the breed!

Yes......his jaw did ***DROP*** when I told him the price range! I really had to reiterate WHY I thought a Havanese would be PERFECT for our family! The fact they are easier on people with allergies was a big PLUS in the argument! Because I have allergies and so does my stepson! ALSO, the fact that they don't SHED was a good point.

He also liked the fact that alot of Havanese love the water! We live in a beach town, with a lake in our backyard and a pool. And I thought it would be great to have a dog that would jump in the pool with us  She does!eace: 

So just be really CLEAR on WHY you want a Havanese.

And then he was even more flipped out when I decided to go with an out of state breeder, because I didn't want to wait a year on the list for our local breeder (which is a wonderful breeder, but I chose to get on a shorter waiting list out of state)

SO that added more $$ for the dog for having to fly there and pick her up, but he reluctantly agreed.

You just have to get him to realize that you are adding a member to your family and not just getting a "dog", know what I mean? My husband now adores Gucci and I know he has NO regrets about the $$ we spent on her. He is even enjoying the social outlet we now have with other Havanese owners in our area.

It really is a fabulous breed! I hope that you do persuade him into getting one. With persistance, I'm sure you can! 

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I Never would of convinced my husband.Not only would he not have spent the money,but he said we didn't NEED another dog. :frusty: 

I bought Quincy myself out of retirement money..that way my husband could say nothing about Quincy costing him a dime!:whoo: :biggrin1: :whoo: :biggrin1:


----------



## juscha (May 24, 2007)

My husband was not easy to convince eather, but he was mostly complaining about the time that a dog would take. Finally he gave in and we payed the breeder with my money that I saved. I mostly pay the dogbills with my money, but in the end we have less money over in the end of the month because we share everything *lol*


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

In our house, my husband is the spender and had to convince _me_ to buy one. We almost got our very first one out of state by a person who listed his Hav puppies in the local paper. I'm so glad we didn't go that route. We ended up getting our first one from a show breeder, who revived my itch to get into the show ring (following the footsteps of my parents) and then my husband suggested #2 ... and I became hooked. #1 and #2 were both hooked on my husband, and I had to get one just for me. I guess I got over the shock by that time. :biggrin1:

It's all a different story now that I've spent the last several years immersing myself in all I can learn on the breed, involved in showing and breeding, but that was our start in relation to your question.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

When I mentioned getting a dog to my husband, he thought I was crazy. It is just the 2 of us and my 2 cats and he was most concerned about the dog changing our lifestyle. No more spur of the moment overnight trips to NY or spending the whole day running to different places. When I mentioned the cost, he wasn't all too thrilled. We do keep some seperate money so I just kept moving with the process. I used the "let's go look at him" speech (yeah right). We had never even met a havanese before. Our breeder is local and invited us to come and meet her dogs even when Brady was too young for us to really meet him (we did peek at him but he looked like a sausage at 5 days old). We loved all of her dogs and he just went along with it. I found that I just needed to keep going forward like it was already decided and it worked. I do pay for Brady's bills, but he loves him as much as I do. I hate to admit it, but Brady is in love with my husband too. He sleeps with him and just can't get enough of him:drama: It looks like I will have to get another one for me soon. I am still convincing myself of that before I work on him


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Trish,

Try this one on your husband; If the dog is healthy he or she will live what like lets say 15+ yrs. Take the price of the dog and divide it by 15 and what is it a year? Maybe like just has little as $100.00 a yr.? You just have to pay up front for 15 + yrs. of great enjoyment and really $100.00 a yr. is not much.

So far I actually have saved money, because before I got Casper we went out to eat like 3-5 times a week. And now I like to be home with my dog so I come home and cook dinners. My husband would tell you we have saved money even with the extra expenses of dog treats, toys, food, puppy classes.

My dog is my only hobby, and really there are other things I could be doing costing alot more. 

And a plug for the Havanese dog, I don't think you can find a more loving dog than these dogs. 

I had a husband that did not even want a dog, so I had to talk him into the dog and then the cost :violin: So don't give up :angel: 

Any now he loves the dog sooo much we are going to get another one! :angel:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

In our house, I was the one who initially said that there was no way we would spend that much for a dog!! I adore dogs and cats but most of mine have been strays or rescues. We thought our neighbors were crazy for spending around $400 on a Chihuahua. 
I was the one who did the months of research on the Havs so I knew what to expect in terms of price when we went to visit our breeder. I wanted to see adult Havs up close. When we found out there was one adorable little 8 week old cream girl available, we were smitten! I still gulped a bit at the initial price and worried a bit for the next two weeks before we brought her home, but my husband wasn't fazed in the least.
Needless to say we fell totally, completely, head over heals in love and ended up with our second sweetheart a year later. Best $$$ we ever spent. Our girls are worth their weights in gold and we'd pay twice as much for them if we had too! (Oops, guess I shouldn't have said that. Someday we're going to want another one..... 

Susan


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Look at the breeder's guarantee and the amount of training that has gone into the pup. We give our pups away for nothing but charge for the training and the guarantee says if things don't work out you won't be out any money. Cheap at any price.

Sure you can find plenty on the internet for 5 or 6 hundred dollars but this will be a member of your family for around 15 years. Choose wisely.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*We share all money, have 3 kids, and a dog already...*

he's fine with getting a dog. He's fine with rescuing a hav & spending $550 and maybe a couple hundred ore more for an older puppy from a breeder.....

But they're not just a couple hundred more for an older puppy from a breeder....

Ugh. I will keep telling him about havs. Right now, I'm premature as Quincy is still with us. Maybe I can work on him more when the time comes...

I have him convinced that Havs would be good for us. Now I guess I'll start talking about health testing [although don't want him to 'worry' about havs.]

The ideas are great. But I can't do 'my own money' things. Wouldn't work for our family. Thanks.

Anyone else?

Maybe if it came already potty trained....that might work! ;o)
Thanks so much.....

Trish


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

hahaha....hahahahaha.. 

In this case, it's good to be single.

My biggest obsticle financially was telling people at work how much he cost and them going 'omg..are you crazy?' ..then having to explain to them..even though they still looked at me like I was crazy..lol. 

Then I went home..told my cat we were getting a dog. And he didn't argue back. :angel:


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't think my husband has any clue how much Houston cost. I am under the don't ask-don't tell policy. LOL I handle the finances so I could be robbing him blind and he wouldn't know it. LOL

Like Lynn, Casper's Mom, Houston is my hobby. I don't fish, hunt, and golf like my husband does. I don't think he would dare get into that issue with me because golfing is expensive and he belongs to two golf leagues.

Was Houston worth every penny? You bet. He is priceless. Watch out with deals that seem too good to be true; most of the time they are. 17 years ago we bought a Cairn Terrier from a pet store (no internet then and didn't realize the mistake). She had behavior problems. I can see the huge difference in getting a dog from a reputable breeder and it was worth every penny.

Good luck. I am sure hubby will come around.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Ours do come potty trained, but as I've said before that's not the same as being house trained.

For us Havanese are a full time +++ job for Pam and I also invest a lot of time for the good of the breed as well as with our dogs and pups. Ours do get all the recommended testing etc. and we have bred 5 generations of healthy dogs.

No way would we sell pups for 5 or 6 hundred dollars. No one can put into it what reputable breeders like us do and sell them for that. We're loosing money but it's something Pam and I do together because we are enjoying it and have been most lucky with our line.

Last year was the first year that we filed a Schedule C and that only since I didn't include any of the money spent on facilities here. Anyone is welcome to look at our records but I'm not going to put it on the internet. In short we would have made more money if one of us had worked a couple of hours a week part time at a minimum wage job.

5 or 6 hundred dollar, or even $1000 dogs are bred either as a sideline and thus don't get the time put into them or they are raised like livestock and for volume.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

My fiance wasn't hard to convince at all. I just pointed out to him that for that much money we would be getting a wonderful dog who would be with us for a long time. His parents have two dauchsunds that they bought from breeders, so it didn't take much convincing, even when he heard the price.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I still have this issue! My husband is a mathematician let alone he was raised on a farm where when you wanted a dog, you asked the neighbor who has puppies. Ofcourse, he has very fond memories and experienced with healthy farm dogs. So this is always a bit of a battle too. His family is really into Quarter Horses which cost a lot more money so that is something I always bring up. My obedience entry fees are nothing compared to horse fees!

I am lucky since I actually go the maltese while we were engaged. He fell in love with her and then we needed a breed that was more calm than the maltese. We met a lady at a dog show with a havanese. We were also looking at Cotons at the time that had a higher price tag. Maybe take him to meet a breeder and his/her dogs.

Good luck,
Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Despite what some non-dog people would have you believe, I have yet to meet a breeder who is actually making money off the hobby. I'd run the other way if someone was all about the money and not making sure that their pup was going to a good home. For those few breeders that I've met, its a passion, pure and simple. As for the price of the Hav's, my mouth dropped open when I read one breeder's account of what went into her breeding program, so never again will I say I cannot imagine paying (inset dollar amount here) for a dog.
The second you get that puppy in your arms, the thought of money disappears. It's funny, I even have trouble saying I "bought" my dogs. I don't think of them that way. 


Susan


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm the one who was a little more cautious about price. DH knows that if I really want it, I will get it. Like the time I went to look out cars, because I was shopping for a new one - and came home with a brand new Volvo.

By the time we got Hav #2 he was so in love with them, he didn't care how much they cost.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I just didn't tell my husband how much they cost. He had said "nothing else that eats and breathes" as we have 2 horse that are now over 25 years old and a 9 year old Jack Russell, but I wanted a puppy. I went to just look at a havanese to see what they looked like. A yound man had breed his Hungarian female to an American Champion, the breeder took 2 puppies, someone in his family took a male and there was my Smarty. Had I looked at 1,000 pups I would not have loved one more. My husband would not look at her at first and now loves her as much as I do. And he still has no idea what I paid for her. He didn't ask and I didn't tell.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Sandy,

My husband sounds like yours and didn't ask and I didn't tell how much Kohana was. He actually didn't want me to get a puppy with my birds, but once he saw her he fell in love with her and these two are inseperable. I now what a boy for me to be mommy's little boy as he has daddy's little girl! I even got Kohana a tee shirt that says daddy's little girl and he loves to put it on her. 

I think too he knows how much my parrots were and they are as much as Havanese puppies so I think he would be okay with the price. I too look at it on a year basis and my biggest thing is that Kohana is such good therapy for the whole family and has made us more healthier and she sure calms your nerves. It is so nice walking up every morning to a bunch of wet kisses and opening your eyes to see our little dear with a smile on her face! :biggrin1: 

Libby & Kohana


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Sandy, my hubby is one of those "not-so-big spenders". It drives me nuts at times, but with me being the happy-go-lucky personality, I think we balance eachother out nicely.  What made it worse for me, was the fact, that my husband never owned a dog and I was the only one who always had dogs in my life. He knew that when we met in highschool, I was a dog lover ( I had a pomeranian back then), and he admit that he knew deep down inside that one day I would want another dog. He just didn't mention it to me in hopes I would "somehow" forget.  As the inevitable came to fruition, I began researching breeds, but always kept him informed and got a lot of feedback from him as to what he would be okay with. A yappy dog was a no-no, the dog had to be great with kids - I have 2 of them, and I felt the dog had to be easy to train, as I would be personally doing all the training. Well, we narrowed it down to the havanese, WITHOUT knowing the prices. All I ever would be adamant about over the years is that I would NEVER buy a dog from a pet store or some backyard breeder ( incidentally, when my father got our pomeranian, he was definately NOT to standard, he weighed 25lbs!! No papers and at 10 yrs of age developed cataracts, diabetes and then died of seizures). When my parents dog, Chris, died I was already married and my husband saw first hand what bad breeding does to a poor animal. It was painful, and since then I was adamant about carefully selecting a dog. So when I finally said it was "time", my husband knew that I would locate a breeder and that we would most likely pay more than a few hundred dollars. Just this thought, gave us the peace of mind that we would not have to go through anything as painful as that again.
Bad breeders cause too much pain and anguish that could most certainly be avoided with care and devotion to a breed. 

Don't rush, and take your time with this and really be open with your spouse. It is a lifetime commitment that will be a great source of fond memories. Good luck to you


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

When we got our first Hav 9 years ago, my husband complained the whole time, and they were "only" about $1000-$1400 back then. I had found a website that helped you pick out what breed of dog was best for you, and when putting in everything I was looking for, the results came back "Cavalier King Charles Spaniel" or "Havanese (if you can find one)". Well, after seeing a picture on the internet of the Havanese, I *KNEW* this was the dog for me. After our first Havanese passed, my husband was the first one to say, "we're *only* going to get a Havanese next time." He was so in love with our first one, that he agreed it was the only breed for us! :biggrin1:


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*He was joking to a group at a lunch party today about me*

wanting a $2K dog....

Everyone was making fun of it but I was secretly excited because it means he's warming up.....

And when I tell him the steal we're getting for $1400, maybe he'll go for it!! ;o)

LOL...

Keep ideas coming but remember we are total money makeover followers....if anyone knows it [www.daveramsey.com] and we spend it all on paper before we spend it and we share it all. We have budgeted savings that wouldn't be a problem but $1400 is a vacation you know. It's a dining room table, etc....I'm having a hard time justifying it because I am a DEAL finder.

I'm still hoping to find an older puppy/young adult from a breeder who was going to show the dog but it was a little to small or had a weird patch or whatever so they'll sell it to me for $1K because I'm so nice. LOL. Anyone??:biggrin1:

Trish


----------



## Eileen Marshall (Apr 6, 2007)

I rescued an 8 week old puppy and paid them $200. to get him away from them. Alamost three years later I had to have him put down and the vet bills were over $4000. He was part Havanese and had everything wrong with him that you read about. I researched the breed to great length and by divine intervention I found Pam and Tom King and I am the happy care taker of Ben son of Posh. He is the healthiest, smartest puppy I have ever encountered. I thought my Standard Poodles were smart. As a puppy Ben is amazing. It has to be the wonderful training he had from the beginning PLUS THE 5 GENERATIONS OF HEALTHY DOGS BEHIND HIM.
the heartbreak of having an unhealthy puppy is far worse than any fee you pay for a healthy puppy. WATCH OUT FOR BARGAINS. Thank you 
Starborn Havanese.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Trish,

I might be able to help you on your puppy search. Where in Indiana do you live and would you be willing to travel to pick up the puppy (near Louisville, KY)?


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Response to Lina & Thanks to breeders and QUESTION about low weight dog...*

Lina, feel free to pm me or email [email protected]. I don't want to be solicitious but appreciate the thought.

I had emailed various breeders early on and several have been so helpful to give me information and possible leads [[email protected], Kim Sherburne and [email protected] come to mind for sure]. Just wanted to say thanks! Tom and others on this board, I really appreciate your knowledge and kindness. Thank you so much.

And everyone on the board who is so kind and helpful. Thanks so much. I appreciate all the information.
Now the Question...
So I fell in love with a picture. Silly I know. But I emailed the breeder. No one mentioned above. But their website sounded good with all the right testing and AKC stuff...

She had a link with older puppies available...Puppy is 6 months old and only 3.5 pounds. I asked about liver tests. She said she'd do that when she went to the vet next unless someone bought the dog this weekend. She also said she was going to have him neutered [and he had only one testicle] unless someone bought him this weekend. She also felt he would be only 5 pounds at the most so too little to show and wanted $2K for him. He was supposedly limited AKC but doesn't that sound like health issues? So sad about that cutie. Hope he's ok. She had purchased him from another reputable breeder...is she just trying to make her money back? Or what?

Trish


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

If she purchased the puppy from a reputable breeder, I'm surprised she's allowed to sell it at all. Every reputable breeder that I've come across has required a contract that states that you will return the puppy to the breeder if for any reason you decide not to keep him, and I'm pretty sure you're not allowed to sell that puppy under any conditions. I would be very suspicious of someone who says they bought a puppy from a "reputable breeder" and then turns around and sells him for 2K... doesn't sound good to me.

And I didn't mean to solicit... which is why I only asked if you would be willing to travel. I was going to e-mail you straight afterwards. Sorry if the post sounded solicitous!

I will send you an e-mail.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

OK--first question about spouse spending the $$. I am the budget keeper in the house, but hubby didn't want to spend the $$ on a Hav when their were "perfectly good" puppies at the shelter. I kept saying, if you coulonly meet a Havanese. In our case, hubby followed my instructions to meet a havanese and came home with one who had not had a reputable breeder, but once he met one, he was willing to spend the money. So I would make sure that you control that first Hav meeting so you get the Hav from a good breeder.

Regarding budgets: I am all for them and they are a major part of my life with kids in private college. I would give up a Hav or new furniture (which I have done) for this great dog. What are your priorities? After a couple days, even your husband would agree that this Havanese is the best "vacation" he has ever had.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Lina, that was a red flag for me too....*

I'm not purchasing from her. Such a sweet little dog though.

I'm really happy to receive info from people about possible dogs. NO worries there! :O) Thanks.

Eileen....so sad. Sorry you went through this. That is my concern. I get a 'deal' and the dog is very unhealthy and spend a lot on vet bills. But there are others who've rescued and have had great success.

I definitely have lots to think about and really need to take my time.

Cheryl and others....thanks so much...I love that the hav is the best vacation yet. Too cute.

I'm working on it. He's definitely warming up.

Trish


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I was very lucky as my friend got a Hav. so we got to spend lots of time with him before we decided to go for it. I went the shelter route & had to return the dog a week later as I could not bond with it, and it was getting aggressive with my cats. So we looked into the Havs & hubby seemed ok with the cost -$1500 - (which I was surprised at). When I said that I wanted a second, he was not too hard to convince as he was so in love with Lily that I think he felt that two would be two more to love!! When I saw the litter with Logan he was a lot harder to convince & said that he would dnot be able to "contribute" any extra $ for him, so I said that I would take it out of my monthly expenses, I would stop getting my nails done (lasted about 4 weeks but he said ok. I was able to get a discount for Logan since he was the third pup from the same breeder. Once they were here, we never looked back or even thought about the cost. They are 
SOO worth it:dance: 
Laurie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

If you are good dog people- a rescue could be a good option-- But rescue's sometimes come with a lot of baggage. I didn't have to convince my husband too much (it's all "our" money too) He has always had dogs and I have always been allergic -- so this was our only option to have a dog - he's the one who suggested the 2nd dog. 

some of that baggage from a rescue can include more difficult to potty train-- try that one on him. good luck--- These pups are worth it. I would recommend trying to get a pup from any of the breeders on this forum if they will ship. I know they're not supposed to advertise--- but that doesn't mean we can't for them/ right?


----------



## Eileen Marshall (Apr 6, 2007)

Trish, Thank you. I too appreciated all the information on these subjects. It really helps to sort out our feelings. The best dogs to rescue are mixed breeds in my mind. I think it is a crime or should be to take two breeds and cross them just to make a profit or feed a fad. I also think it sad that people think because they have a purebred dog it should be bred. If we didn't have health issue it would be fine if we had enough good homes for them. Who can help falling in love with a puppy? I would be very leary of a six month old puppy that weighs 3 1/2 lbs. You know he has issues or his parents have. I have shown dogs, tained dogs, had the good forture to have wonderful dogs in the past forty years. I find that the dog population is different today with so many people thinking it is ok to breed for fashion and profit. I also find it strange that I meet people that tell me what a wonderful dog they have that has very bad social skills and medical problems. Like that is normal? It should not be. I hope you don't think IM preaching to the choir but we need to work hard at educating the population on what is acceptable for this wonderful breed of Havanese. This is my first experience with a purebred Havanese. (God forbid if the little dog I lost was a purebred.) This puppy is priceless just knowing he came from the very best and everything humaly possible was done to assure me that I would not have to relive the heartbreak of losing and watching the suffering of a poorly bred dog.
Congratulation to all here on the Forum that have the integrity to breed to the Standard and do the health testing. BRAVO!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

My friend warned me about the cost .. I must admit I was the one who was in sticker shock first . Must be my scottish heritage ..
Then I met Miss Tulip and I thought these dogs are amazing and they are worth every penny .. 
My husband was amazed at the cost when I suggested getting a little dog - but then he met Tulip and he agreed if we are going to get a dog this is the right dog for us .. He thought our life was fine without a dog but Tulip did all her tricks for him and his heart just melted .. 
When I got the second one he did not even blink .. Just welcomed him to the family .. 
I would like to get a third but I do not know how I would manage all the travel .. I have room for only so many crates ..


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

My hubs gave up years ago on my "doggie addiction"!:yield: :hail: It's sort of been like boiling a frog...just little by little I've turned up the heat on the cost and now he doesn't even notice or care!!eace: I paid for Valentino out of my re-sale money(cleaned out my closet!).....he actually asked me yesterday if i wanted #4.....he had to pick me up off of the floor!:faint: He's the BEST! :kiss:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Gosh Vicki,
You are lucky!My husband would  NEVER agree to a third dog(any breed),let alone a fourth!I also tell him,in a choice between him and the dogs.......he better pack!ound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow Vicki, what a hubby - dont think mine would ever suggest a fourth, but I think I am set on three. 
Cosmosmom, As for the crate (room) issue, I stack them in the bedroom - soooo I dont want to hear any excuses about that !!!!! - :nono: Go for it!!!!
(see I am at it again! )
Laurie


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Well I took many of the tips I received to explain*

my fears of the unknown and how purebreds have more risk unless carefully breeded, etc. I also explained the lifetime guarantees of some breeders, etc.

He's getting there...he'd still rather go to the pound and pick out a dog. I then explained how as much as we love Quincy if we had to do it over, we would have found a dog more suited for us. He agreed. I then explained the traits of the Hav and why they would be great for us. I also explained my concerns [grooming, potty training].

He is now up to "around $1K"....so basically all options are open. Woo Hoo. I'm still hoping for an older puppy 6 - 12 months. My fear if it's too old and hasn't been around kids or isn't potty trained yet. If it's too young I'm afraid of my littlest not being as gentle as he should. We are around little dogs a lot [MIL has mini-dachshund got at 1 year old; brother and SIL just got a pom-chiuaua puppy; friends have rat terrier], so if I had to, it would be ok.

Anyway....THANKS to everyone!!

And thanks to the many pms and emails of people trying to help me find our next family member. It is so appreciated. :O)

Trish


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Trish, when I first discovered the Havanese as a good breed for our family, my jaw dropped when I saw the cost! I had always said people were 'nuts' for spending $1000 or more on a dog! I mean, you can get a very nice pet at a shelter for a couple of hundred dollars, save an animal and there you go. Right? I put it out of my mind.

I kept researching and when hubby finally agreed (after 1 1/2 years of me nagging about it!) to get a dog, I started contacting shelters in our area for a small, slightly older (didnt' want the hassles of potty training), non-allergenic dog... like the toy poodle, bichon, shihtzu or any mix of these. Budget was about $500. We almost got one too, but at the last moment, another family decided to take him.

I started thinking of the Hav again and wished that it wasn't so darn expensive. I contacted a Hav rescue in Ontario to see if they had any older dogs available, only realizing later on that they are way too far for us to drive to so I couldnt' have got one there anyway! Duh! The woman there told me she had none and likely wouldn't for a long while, since she was very busy showing. She forwarded my email to a breeder in my province and told me they had two litters ready to go a month later, early Sept. My heart started racing and I was very excited, but how could I possilby consider a puppy (always said I wouldn't get a baby), pay a high price (way more than I thought was 'reasonable' for a "dog") and drive 3 hours each way to get it??? Was I nuts??

This breeder and I wrote each other and when she explained why the Hav costs what it does, that there is health testing, guarantees, socializing, showing of the sires and dams, all that stuff....... well, she had me convinced, but then I had to "present my case" to hubby dear. gulp! 

He thought it was nuts to spend that money. He said "what happened to getting a shelter dog?".... I said, "but look at those puppies!!! Read up on the breed and then tell me this isn't the perfect dog for us." I started losing sleep over it, feeling like I was the only one who thought it was a good idea to get a Hav puppy. Finally, I broke down and told hubby "I can't take this anymore. Tell me now if it's a definite NO and I'll drop it. I'll stop thinking about the Hav pups and I'll look for some other dog. I can't stand this indecision anymore! If you say YES, then I swear I won't buy scrapbooking supplies for at least 6 months, we wont' get the new dining room set that I want and we'll wait to get the basement floor redone." (I was willing to sacrifice anything so we'd have the money for the pup)

He said "okay". :biggrin1: 

I was bawling with joy!!!!! We haven't once, not even ONCE, regretted our decision. Yes, we had to explain to others why the cost of a Havanese was justified. I was one of those that thought it was nuts to spend that kind of money, remember?? oh well.... Then we got #2 and it took all of 5 minutes to convince hubby that was a good idea. In fact, I had a whole case built up to get Sammy and was ready to defend it, but he didn't need any of that. I hadn't even got to the part of Sammy costing about half the usual because he came from Hungary and wasn't exactly 'standard'!

You are doing a lot of homework, Trish, so you are very well prepared. Since you aren't deciding now due to already having a dog, this will all start to sink in slowly and eventually your husband might very well agree with you. Good luck!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

:jaw: Omg, I'm such a yakker!! That last post was waaaaaaaayyyyyy too long!!!!! :blah: :blah: :blah: :sorry: :banplease:


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Marj...It was long but lovely...*

LOL. Now I'm just praying for patience. And I'm a little too obsessed. DH is always finding me on the computer looking at dogs. :biggrin1:

So I need to back off from the obsession....afterall I am NOT supposed to be getting a dog yet...I want one NOW though.

But I need to focus on the Quinster. He's hanging in there. Besides sleeping most of the time, he's still adorable and loving.

I definitely am guilty of thinking people were crazy for spending $$$ on a dog...oops. I doubt I'd tell anyone if I do go that route. Still hoping to get an older puppy and somehow getting it a little less so I can feel 'justified'...LOL.

Trish


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> Still hoping to get an older puppy and somehow getting it a little less so I can feel 'justified'...LOL.


Not to be a downer, but not all breeders think older = cheaper. My older puppies & adult dogs haven't been less expensive. They have been the same as my puppies or more because I've put so much time, training, health testing, and the spay/neuter surgery into them. I let _one_ of mine go for less than my puppy price, but that was a unique situation and the match was just too perfect to pass.

If you can find an older puppy that has had some training, health tested parents, some testing himself, spay/neuter done and costs less, jump on it. That's a steal for sure!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Don't expect it to be 'cheap' but I have read*

here and elsewhere that sometimes there is a slight discount because they want them placed in good homes and most people still want a baby puppy. I'm hopeful but know I might ending up spending full price.

There is a breeder that is having babies soon that I'm also eyeing. So you never know. :O)

In the meantime all that's left for the rescue route is a home visit.

I'm just weighing all my options.

I am so thorough when I plan a vacation, buy a new camera etc. I can't imagine not being as thorough with a 15 year commitment. It just wouldn't be "me".

Trish


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

O.K. Trish, I have a solution, I have never done this before but if it means a havanese is going to a good family I am willing to sacrifice. I’m sending you my husband whom seems to have developed a bad case of MHS.

When we first decided to get a dog we both did a lot of research and both fell in love with the havanese but thought they were too much $$. My husband broke down before I did and we got Riley. Then we decided Riley needed a forever friend and decided to get #2 (Monte) Now mind you I also had the cost of flying out to Indy to pick him up on top of paying for him. So here we are the perfect little family sitting on our deck watching our boys play talking about how getting Monte was the best thing we ever did and I say to my husband well our town only allows us to have 3 dogs per household so we can only get 1 more if we want. Boy did I open a can of worms he proceeded to tell me no one was going to tell him how many he can have, he will have 4 or 5 whether they liked it or not..
I know, I know everyone is going to think I’m crazy:crazy: for not jumping on board with this but as my husband seems to forget I am the one whom cares for, feeds, disciplines, trains, grooms and cart off to day care on top of working a full time job. Daddy is just the treat master in our house. Now don’t get me wrong # 3 has crossed my mind once Monte is trained and reliable but 4 or 5 will definitely cost me some $$, I will need to trade in my truck for a minivan..


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm sure my hubs meant #4 AFTER one of these goes to "doggie heaven".....which would mean I still have 3! He's sly!:spy: :doh:


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I would of Jumped on that one for sure. I am dieing to have another one.. I have been working on my hubby since sept. of last year and still a no go. He said I "WILL NOT PAY THAT KIND OF $$ FOR A DOG" ARE YOU CRAZY!!!! Yes I tell him I love this breed and Yoda needs a play mate.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Really I don't even have multiple hav disorder....*

definitely no multiple husband disorder.....Eeek!

Lol.

Which breeder in Indy? Do tell...

:O)

Trish


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Boy, I REALLY am lucky to have such a great hubby - I am so spoiled!! All I have to do is pout for a few days & "magic" what I want, I usually get!! Maybe its cause I really am pretty simple when it comes to the way I like to live, I love my average house & property, I dont need expensive jewelery, but I can say that my pups are the most "extravigant" items that I have!! And he doesnt even have a boat, or play golf, or hang out at bars!! Man - how did I get so lucky - a great hubby & 3 Havs???
I really DO understand their reason behind not spending the $ as it was a stretch each time we got one, but I can really say that it was worth knowing I was getting a healthy, happy, purebread Hav. Good luck to all of you who are trying to convice the hubby!!! Let me know if you need some tips.:gossip: 
Laurie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

What an interesting thread this has turned out to be! lol

Laurie, my husband is the same way.....He'll usually cave in to whatever I want. The Hav was easy compared to the $8000 sewing machine I just got for Mother's Day!!!! Now THAT took some work! Seeing as how I already have 2 sewing machines, but the new one is computerized, embroidery with every bell and whistle you can imagine. Heck, the only thing it doesn't do is buy the fabric! haha

He says "we are going broke by *saving money sewing*" LMAO!

It took me TWO years to convince him!

We own our company together and have joint finances, he doesn't have any hobbies, like boating or fishing either.....so he doesn't understand.

But I'd have to say my Hav is just as wonderful of a hobby as my sewing. I think I have everything I want right now!

BUT......after the Havanese playdate at our house, I actually tripped up my husband when we were talking about getting another one and he HAS BEEN saying NO, but he made a comment that we "would get another girl Hav" :jaw: 

I busted out laughing and he was like "did I just say that?" hehe.

Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kara, I know exactly what you mean about expensive hobbies! Most people wouldn't think that knitting is that expensive, but when you actually buy *good* wool, which I do, well... it adds up.

My fiance can't comprehend how I can spend $120 to make a little baby's blanket... but then again, he has never complained about me spending the money, so I guess I'm lucky in that respect.

In general, he's pretty good about me spending money... I mean he didn't say a peep when I told him how much the puppy is going to cost!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Boy you girls are lucky my hubby just wont give into this one . But thats ok I wont give in for not asking either. I even try the rewards side of it and no luck there wither man I wont stop trying.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Persistance! I think they eventually get tired of hearing us complain and moan about it and just give IN. lol

OH, I believe knitting is an expensive hobby! I have a good friend that knits and makes gorgeous scarfs for me, and I send her blankets or quilts  But it does add up quickly! I am also drawn to expensive fabric. It is just so much nicer than the cheap stuff! I swear, its getting to the point I can't find anything to wear at the mall, I'm becoming a total fabric snob! 

BUT......the other day my hubby asked me to make a big patio umbrella to replace the one we have outside that is torn! YIKES! It's like 12ft X12ft and its not something that I would particulary *enjoy* doing, but I'm feeling sort of obligated now! sheesh.....

Kara


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> ...the other day my hubby asked me to make a big patio umbrella to replace the one we have outside that is torn! YIKES! It's like 12ft X12ft and its not something that I would particulary *enjoy* doing, but I'm feeling sort of obligated now! sheesh....
> 
> Kara


UGH! Not my favorite sewing project either. Maybe a nice patch? Something machine embroidered like a Havanese?!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL! 

I could come home with some HIDEOUS swatch and scare him from the idea??? uke: 

Hey.......the Havanese idea ain't bad  Maybe puppy paws umbrella with a Havanese on it? hehe

ju8


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

With my hubby, it wasn't the money I had to convince him to pay. It was getting a small furry hairball. :eyebrows: He wanted a German Shepherd pup. He agreed to Sam only if the next dog is a Shepherd. So we got a little dog with a big name "Samson". Now he tells me the 3rd dog has to be a shepherdound: . HaHaHa


----------



## amy94 (Mar 30, 2007)

Lina,
Could you email me the breeder in Louisville, KY also? I live about 1 1/2 hours away from louisville.
Thanks,
Amy ([email protected])


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Kara, atleast you can sew! Several people tried to teach me but finally threw up their hands.:crazy: It's too bad cause I LOVE nice clothes!:wof: :help: Post a pic of that patio umbrella....that's amazing!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kara, I think you should not let him forget the comment about a little HAV girl!! That would be so nice for you!!
I love the idea of puppy paws on the umbrella!! If you end up doing it,let us see some pics.
Laurie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

If I do the umbrella project, It will be this fall/winter. I'd have to take the old one apart and use it for a pattern. It sounds like the project from H*LL to me, but I suppose if it was doggie themed, it would be more fun! lol

My neighbors might think I've lost my mind!

I'm self taught on the sewing, there are tons of books and a few websites that are very helpful! If you decide to try it again, PM me and I'll send you some links to some great resources!

Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sounds like we have a bunch of lucky women on this site with great husbands. Like Laurie I too love my simple life and dont require much to make me happy while my husband loves to golf which can add up $$, how could he ever deny me anything..

Kara, how about making some cushions for the patio chairs while you are at it..LOL I too tried my hand at sewing but had the hardest time keeping a straight line.. I always wanted to learn how to make a quilt but got over that real quick.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That is it, I need to send my husband to MHS summer camp at one of your houses! As soon as I mentioned a third, he added up each month (I hate the credit card tracking system!) what I have spent on doggie things... lets just say wow! I had no idea! Between vet, entry fees, therapy dog stuff, let alone entry fees, etc. Yeah, I need to do a lot more convincing especially if I am thinking about conformation!

Amanda


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh yes, it adds up fast, Amanda!! I'm not even doing all that you do either. I was at the vets' on Monday and it cost $240 for 2 bloodtests and 2 boxes of Revolution (6 tubes in each) ! :jaw: I had no intention of buying all 12 at once, but that's how they come they said. :suspicious: 

You got me curious now. I think this coming weekend, I'll ask Ralph to sit together and see how much the pooches have cost us since last Aug. 
I'm a glutton for punishment I guess....... :brick:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Marj don't do it!!! You will never get a third that way!

I am just gonna have to ask Dora & Belle to donate their allowance each week and we are going to have to open a private fund <BG> Then I just tell my husband we found the puppy on the side of the road!

Amanda


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Amanda, I love the way you think! Thanks for the heads up. PHEW! I almost lost it there for a minute....... :crazy: :der:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

There you go - have the breeder bring the dog out to you at the side of the road, and then you are not lying!! :clap2: I agree though, if I were doing all those things with my first two, I also would not have a third. I guess it is all what you want to do with your pups - me-I just like to hang out with them!!:couch2: Start saving those pennies!!!!
Laurie


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

When we started researching dogs, and I began to zero-in on the havanese, my husband kept saying, sarcastically, "are they practically free?" Until he met one. It was a (sick and horribly overpriced) puppy at a mall pet store. He held it. It laid it's little head on his arm. He visibly melted. At that point I had already visited a reputable breeder and had an appointment to take the family back that week. We didn't get a puppy from the pet store or the first breeder we visited, but that's what loosened my husband's hold on the family wallet! Dusty joined the family a few months later. She's almost as much his dog as mine at this point. He adores her and she adores him.


----------



## hheitman (Nov 13, 2006)

I didn't have to convince my husband at all. In fact he paid for Brewer (my hav) with his side work money and when I say "his" I really mean -our play/travel money. 


We had a black lab (Cole) that we rescued from the pound 3 years ago. Which turned out to be a disaster, he had bad allergies, food aggression (although mild), hated the outdoors and didn't travel well. When my son came along and started crawling the lab just became aggressive and lunged at my son for no apparent reason. That was what I considered a warning that we need to get rid of the dog before he harms our son. So long story short he went back to the pound after having him for 2 years. After he left my German Shepard became lonely and we also missed having two dogs in the house. After about 8 months of ruling out many other breeds, we decided a Havanese (hands down) was the best fit for us. Based on the fact that the breed is everything we had hoped Cole would have turned out to be. We purchased him in December of '06 from a Breeder in Pennsylvania and the rest is history. That was the best decision we could have made. The breeder followed up with us a few weeks after we brought him home and made sure that we and the puppy we both happy. That really meant a lot to us. So I would definatly recommend finding a breeder.


----------

